# How to setup a eheim 2213?



## Julie1969 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey,

I know this question has been answered before but i am still wondering how.
We bought a clear seal tank with an eheim 2213 filter off ebay and once again no instructions.

Is it possible for anyone to give a pictorial guide?

Julie


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

No pictures, but try this 5-step method i found someone else had already typed...seems pretty complete, and sure hope it helps. If you're having a specific problem, post it and we'll try to troubleshoot. 

1. Get some tank water ready (treat it whatever) in an easy pour bucket.
2. Rinse and set up your filter canister contents/media (the pics on the side of the box in color are worth more than the directions. Be sure that the green plastic circular spacers at the top and bottom of the canister are legs facing down on the bottom (like a table proper) and up on the top (like a table turned upside down).
3. Cut and connect all of your tubing as needed, if you have the quick connect valves be sure to close the bottom tubing if no valve bend tubing closed and hold tight (a second person would come in handy - or submerge tubing securely in tank. Leave the output tubing end open - just be sure to aim the output into the tank.
4. Fill the canister to the top with the ready water - Once the canister is full orient the top correctly - look for where the silver metal tabs lock down onto the canister and line up the top with the bottom. Ensure that the round sealing ring is in place and gently but firmly push the top into place and lock tight - water will come out of different parts of the tubing - this is ok as long as you have it aimed into the tank.
5. While keeping the tubing as full of water as possible (remember to open the valves) plug in the filter, with this method suction is not needed as the motor is usually able to force any remaining air out of the system within a minute - 2 max. If you have trouble be sure to keep both the intake and output tubes under water during this process..sometimes if your tubing is very long you may need to lift and move it around to help the air bubbles move through.


----------



## Julie1969 (Apr 10, 2008)

Cheers bud,

I think we have it sorted now, just need to fire it up.

It really is a lovely tank,

Julie


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Here is the Eheim 2213 instructions. http://www.eheim.de/eheim/pdf/en/anleitungen/afilter/2213_classic.pdf


----------

